# HELP Steering oil leak with attached pic



## zellflux (Feb 9, 2015)

Help guys, this is an issue of steering oil leaked. Our mechanic was already replaced the oil seal at the top of the gear box yesterday knowing that it was the cause of leaked. After a day I checked the floor where the car parked and and I saw a small drop, and also steering gear box still having and oily surface means there is still a leak and I don't know now where it come from. I really need to fix this issue because it is very uncomfortable to me now, hope you guys help me and I will appreciate any comments, please check image below.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Hopefully the mechanic has warranted his work so he should correct the problem free of charge. Is it dripping continuously or just a single drip since the repair; maybe the line fitting is not on tight; clean it up and keep an eye on it. Try to pin-point the exact spot of the leak. It would be helpful if you stated the year, model, engine type, etc.


----------



## zellflux (Feb 9, 2015)

rogoman said:


> Hopefully the mechanic has warranted his work so he should correct the problem free of charge. Is it dripping continuously or just a single drip since the repair; maybe the line fitting is not on tight; clean it up and keep an eye on it. Try to pin-point the exact spot of the leak. It would be helpful if you stated the year, model, engine type, etc.


Hi rogomon, thank you for your reply, its just a single drip on the same spot where it leaked, and whenever I check the oil from its container its still on the mid level. However, early today when i started the car for 10 minutes idle I saw stain on the floor maybe 2-3 drips I think. The model of my car is 1997 sentra, carburetor, 16 valve 1.6. Hope it helps, additional question, am I going to replace the whole rack power steering? its too expensive I think 
I hope it can just fix.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Like I posted earlier, clean the area where you think the drips are originating. Determine if it's a seal or a high/low pressure line connection. The line connections use O-rings and if over-tightened will leak. You'll have to get under the car to get an accurate determination where the source of the leak is.


----------



## zellflux (Feb 9, 2015)

rogoman said:


> Like I posted earlier, clean the area where you think the drips are originating. Determine if it's a seal or a high/low pressure line connection. The line connections use O-rings and if over-tightened will leak. You'll have to get under the car to get an accurate determination where the source of the leak is.


Thank you rogoman, will update you once what result will I get. But still is it safe to drive?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

As long as the power steering reservoir is full and steering system not making any unusual noise, it's safe to drive.


----------

